# Any roadies going out in the wet today?



## Marc (Jun 12, 2009)

Gonna be a bleh kinda ride, but I need to get out for a ride.  By the looks of things there won't be any rain, but the roads will be plenty wet.

Hard to force yourself to train through days like this, but sometimes you just gotta HTFU.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 12, 2009)

Gym today for some low intensity stuff, a little sore from the least feable run of the year so far yesterday. My wrist is still iffy, I'll probably test it this weekend. Looking forward to getting back in the saddle.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I know the feeling.  I start getting antsy if I don't ride enough.  Sucks about the wrist.  Did you go to a PT for it?


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 12, 2009)

No rode riding for me today.   Will be out running the trails with the dog.  
Sunday we have a ride scheduled  65 miles with a lot of hills.  When people talk about vert of 5k.  are they talking about just climbing or is it a combo of the ups and downs?    the ride sunday is 6.5k but that is ups and downs.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> No rode riding for me today.   Will be out running the trails with the dog.
> Sunday we have a ride scheduled  65 miles with a lot of hills.  When people talk about vert of 5k.  are they talking about just climbing or is it a combo of the ups and downs?    the ride sunday is 6.5k but that is ups and downs.



Usually just elevation _gain_, so just ups.  

So my last ride was my hill workout, 30 miles and 2,600 feet of elevation gain, but since I started and ended in the same place... my net elevation change was 0, and accumulated elevation change, I guess you'd call it, would be 5,200 ft.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2009)

Everytime I look out the window, the tarmac gets a little bit drier


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 12, 2009)

Not if it's raining. 
Looks ok now down on the coast so I may be able to get a dry ride in after work. I only ride in the rain if I have to , like when I'm on a bike vacation that travels from Hotel to Hotel. 

I did a 7 day bike vacation in the Finger Lakes NY region a few years back and it rained every single day. After a few days you get used to being completely soaked.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, this is looking worse and worse all the time.  Rained on the way home, roads are soaked.

Farking weather.  If I had a weather gun I'd shoot rain in the face right now.  Now there's a line of thundershowers cropping up the the NW.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> HTFU.


You said it, pansy.

I'm going out later when it cools off. Hot and humid right now up here. Roads have mostly dried out already.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 12, 2009)

Turned into a pretty nice day, so I figured I'd give it a go. Happy with 21 fairly flat and relaxed miles for my first ride since April. Legs could've gone longer, but my wrist was a bit achy. Not bad, just a constant nuisance - tendons and ligaments from disuse, not the bone itself.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 12, 2009)

Another "refreshing" hill climb today for me. Was getting late so I kept it short. 11 mile hill climb to Dick Brown Pond in Bridgewater on the western flank of Bridgewater Mountain. A pathetic 47 minutes round trip for 11 miles. 14 MPH isn't that bad I guess but half of the ride was straight downhill at a considerable grade. :lol: Total of 1147 feet gain and the majority of that going up the 5.5 mile hill.

I think for tomorrow, I am going to head to Rumney and just speed up and down Route 25 to give my legs a break :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice guys.  I went out for a fast 30 miles (fast for me, anyway).  And I got wet.  And I went through about four different climates over the course of the ride.

Just about to leave for 50 today, then 40 tomorrow.  Woo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Turned into a pretty nice day, so I figured I'd give it a go. Happy with 21 fairly flat and relaxed miles for my first ride since April. Legs could've gone longer, but my wrist was a bit achy. Not bad, just a constant nuisance - tendons and ligaments from disuse, not the bone itself.



props on getting back out there..alot of Roadies today I the Poconos..one guy was easily going 45mph on a downhill..wide open roads..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> props on getting back out there..alot of Roadies today I the Poconos..one guy was easily going 45mph on a downhill..wide open roads..



Did he pass you on your bike or in your car?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nice guys.  I went out for a fast 30 miles (fast for me, anyway).  And I got wet.  And I went through about four different climates over the course of the ride.
> 
> Just about to leave for 50 today, then 40 tomorrow.  Woo.



Is 30-50-40 a specfic routine to a certain end or is that just what you feel like doing? Either way nice job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Did he pass you on your bike or in your car?



I passed him in my car and I was going about 50mph and I was only going slightly faster..but he was wearing spandex and had the sknny tires for mad aerodynamicity..i


----------



## Marc (Jun 13, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Is 30-50-40 a specfic routine to a certain end or is that just what you feel like doing? Either way nice job.



Ah, kind of.  I try and do at least 3x 30 mile rides during the week, and since I live 16 miles from where I work, occasionally a couple of those will be in to work.

Then I have a long ride schedule on weekends I'm trying to follow for the PMC that's alternates weekends between double day rides, and long single day rides.  So, it just happened this weekend was a 50-40, and because of the rain, I didn't get my last working week 30 in until yesterday.

And thanks, by the way.  Feels good to see progress.  Did today's 50 in just over 17 mph solo (like always) and 3000 ft of elevation gain.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2009)

I feel like a roadie this weekend! Things happening in my life at present have created the need/desire to be out pedaling my MT bike as much as possible and in light of the recent weather I've been pounding (or as Highway Star has said, slaying) the local paved rail trails and greenways on the MTB while waiting for the woods to dry out a bit.  

Did 10 miles with some climbs yesterday after work and got a nice 23 mile ride in today. Hopefully the thunderstorms stay away tonight so I can get back in the woods somewhere tomorrow and enjoy the goods!


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 15, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Did he pass you on your bike or in your car?



You HPD.  Did you do the keene. lp back to Willmington loop a few weeks ago.  Amanda said she thought she saw you again.  I am starting to wonder.  She is always saying.  I think I saw Sk...


----------

